# my obsession is beach water(:



## allycynlarke (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## cornpile (Jun 28, 2011)

Super beach shots.Colors are smokin.I like the footprints in the sand,thats neat.


----------



## Topwater (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## bonecollector (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful shots baby


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 28, 2011)

Neat shots!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful shots! Welcome to the forum!

BTW My daughter's name is Alicyn too! I just noticed y'all's names are spelled similar. Not many people spell it that way.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful beach shots.  Definitely puts you in the mood to go listen to the surf.  Welcome to the forum and thanks for sharing your photos.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Jun 28, 2011)

very nice shots!ya can't go wrong with the beach!thanks for sharing yer obsession with us!


----------



## centerc (Sep 23, 2011)

what kinda camera do you use?


----------



## carver (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome shots. Number 8 is my favorite.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 24, 2011)

This is some really nice captures for sure.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 24, 2011)

very soothing !!!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 25, 2011)

And you've capitalized on your obsession beautifully!  Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Redbow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice shots. The wife and I are looking forward to our yearly visit to Ocracoke on the NC outer banks . There are miles of beach there without any development whatsoever which is fine with me. We live about two miles here from the Atlantic Ocean but our area is over run with development. A beach with nothing on it but sand and a few footprints is awesome to us..


----------



## mlbfish (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful shots. Make me wish I was there.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Sep 28, 2011)

Makes me want to sip on something flammable. Cool shots!


----------

